# trailer pulling/smaller truck



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a 4x4 Tacoma that is rated to pull 6500 lbs it has the towing package installed, Its a big truck 6 foot bed 4 doors. I went looking at trailers and found a 20 ft that unloaded weighs around 3500 lbs. The salesman says no problem for my truck but its so big it makes me nervous, does anyone pull a trailer with a smaller truck just wondering what size you pull and how your truck handles it?


----------



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Look at your owners manuel. total GVW, truck weight plus trailer weight


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Braking power should never be under estimated. A trailer with brakes takes the stopping load off the truck brakes. If the trailer doesnt have brakes, make sure the truck can handle the load in an emergency stopping situation. Also pay attention to GVW when towing, if your near the top end of it you'll eventually experiance over heating the engine and transmission.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks the salesman said we would need electric brakes and a equalizer hitch? I have only pulled horse trailers in the past never a travel trailer


----------



## schb02 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a 2005 Nissian Frontier and I pull a trailer that can haul 2 ATV's. In the back of the bed I haul 2 Ainley crates and have a wood platform to lift them up. I also have a topper on the truck. With the crates, platform, topper and trailer (one ATV) my back end sits pretty low and has caused stress on my leaf springs. What I ended up doing is buying new leaf springs (old ones are bad) and put in air bags. The truck pulls it fine but braking could be better. Before I bought this trailer I was going to have Ainley build me a 4 hole with storage and a high side ATV area. They advised me to wait until I bought a bigger truck even thou it could handle it. Theres more to it than the load that your truck can pull. Even thou your truck and mine are rated to tow 6500 pounds you have to take in consideration of whats in the bed of your truck, what is the total weight your trailer will have on it and the tongue weight of the trailer with the load. Here is a web site of the calulation that you need to look at before you decide. They are for a travel trailer but you will get the picture. http://changingears.com/rv-sec-calc-trailer-weight-tt.shtml. There is alot to it and thanks to the Ainley Gang I now understand that now. Hope this rambling helps you out.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I pulled a 32 foot TT with a 1500 Suburban. It did OK. The trailer weighs 6500 loaded. I pulled it from VA to WI and VA to GA, as well as to many other field trials within 5 hours. Brakes and a load distributing hitch were necessary. I did not have any overheating or transmission issues, though it had some trouble maintaining speed on long hills. You will be fine with the setup you are considering.


----------



## schb02 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sabireley said:


> I pulled a 32 foot TT with a 1500 Suburban. It did OK. The trailer weighs 6500 loaded. I pulled it from VA to WI and VA to GA, as well as to many other field trials within 5 hours. Brakes and a load distributing hitch were necessary. I did not have any overheating or transmission issues, though it had some trouble maintaining speed on long hills. You will be fine with the setup you are considering.


There is a difference between a 1500 Suburban and a Toyota with a 4.0 V-6. Not saying he can not pull it but your V8 and heavier suspension will do a better job.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

schb02 said:


> There is a difference between a 1500 Suburban and a Toyota with a 4.0 V-6. Not saying he can not pull it but your V8 and heavier suspension will do a better job.


You're right. I was thinking the Tacoma was larger than that.


----------

